# Social outlets in the NL for a newbie?



## maggstaa (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi! I just moved to the NL this week (to Oosterbeek, near Arnhem, about an hour east of Amsterdam), and know absolutely no one here so I am trying to find some social outlets. I'm having a lot of trouble finding fellow expats in my area...any tips? Thanks!
Mags


----------

